# Daiwa advantage reel - what line?



## Cammers (May 18, 2008)

Hi all. 
I recently picked up a daiwa advantage 2500 spinning reel. I have 4lb crystal fireline on one spool and 10lb powerpro on the other. Today I was throwing a few plastics around one of the local lakes for 20mins or so, and I noticed that I had picked up a couple of windknots in the 4lb. At the moment I am putting this down to retrieving a bit to much slack line at the start of my retrieve, but I am also interested to hear what line others may be using on the same model, and if you have any similar problems.

Thanks,

Cam


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I don't have a 2500 advantage but do have a 2500 Sol and a 2500 Heartland (very similar to your Advantage) which I use regularly as part of my light snapper combos - I use 10lb braid on both (TD sensor and a Daiwa Eging braid - these are both 'true braids' as opposed to fireline which is fused) - just my opinion, but I look at 2500-sized daiwas as more of a 10-20lb reel, and I use 2000-sized and below for line lighter than 10lb.


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

depends on your target species. anywhere from 4-20lb braid


----------



## Cammers (May 18, 2008)

Squidder said:


> I don't have a 2500 advantage but do have a 2500 Sol and a 2500 Heartland (very similar to your Advantage) which I use regularly as part of my light snapper combos - I use 10lb braid on both (TD sensor and a Daiwa Eging braid - these are both 'true braids' as opposed to fireline which is fused) - just my opinion, but I look at 2500-sized daiwas as more of a 10-20lb reel, and I use 2000-sized and below for line lighter than 10lb.


Thanks Squidder, interesting thought on the 2500-sized daiwas. One of these days I will manage to scrape together some time to take the yak out and give the reel a good workout with both the 4lb and 10lb on, and then I can go from there.



feelfree09 said:


> depends on your target species. anywhere from 4-20lb braid


Yeah I am comfortable with the line classes that I have picked, I am more interested in brands ;-) .

Cheers


----------



## Cammers (May 18, 2008)

Yeah that is the plan Stippy, I have used fireline before on other reels and have been fairly happy with it.


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Cammers I run 2 daiwa team advantages that i'm super happy with. I have the 200 sized model and have a total of 4 spools that i use.
I use these reels for my day to day breaming and for weekend snapper fishing and swap spools over to suit.
I have 2 spools of sunline super pe that are going great on this reel, zero wind knots (6lb and 10lb)
I have one spooled with berkley exceed in somewhere around 8lb (i can't quite remember anymore) but i initially had lots of twists and knots in this line, it has settled down now but i wouldn't use it for this spool again.
The last one is spooled with daiwa tournament braid which is fine also.

I tend to spool my dawia reels with sunline super pe, and my shimano's (ci4's) with a fused line or flouro.

Hope this helped.


----------



## Cammers (May 18, 2008)

Thanks blueyak, might have a look at the super pe next time around. Cheers for the detailed response.

Cam


----------



## sandyfreckle (Feb 17, 2009)

G'day.

My "lighter" use reels are pretty similar to what you're using (Sol, Stradic, etc) and I use two kinds of line: Fireline and Power Pro.

I'll use Fireline in 4lb to 10lb and Power Pro from 15lb and up and have not had any wind knots or anything like that.

Make sure that the braid is very neatly laid on the spool of my reels, both on the initial spool up very regularly during cast-retrieve fishing. A few tips I've heard of - and used - when spooling up new braid is to sit the spool of new braid in a bucket of hot
water and wind up from that; the other is to get a mate or some other device to hold your new spool with a screwdriver through the hole and wind the braid onto your reel under a reasonable amount of tension.

Good luck. Hope you get it sorted.

Cheers.

The only other thing I can think of is that perhaps the stripper guide on the rod you're using is not peeling braid away from the lower part of the rod?


----------



## Cammers (May 18, 2008)

A bit of an update on this situation - after a couple of more sessions casting and retrieving, the line has settled onto the spool nicely. Very very happy with it, now I just need something to peel some line off it ;-)


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

HAVE YOU TRIED CATCHING A FISH YET CAMMERS? LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

